# Blueberry punch



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I guess it's time I am finally gonna sit down here and do a grow journal.  I have been growing this Blueberry punch that I got from "Next Generation Seeds". Bought them through Greenlifeseeds.com for $50 a 10pack. popped them several months ago and grew the first run. I popped 8 of 10 and had everything growing beautifully  then my partner nearly killed all of them thinking they were all males:hitchair: I saved them and pulled the males but ran out of verticle space and had to do all kinds of brutal stuff to them  Amazingly, they didn't hermie on me, even when [email protected]#&*! thrips tried to take over my grow lab We ended up having to harvest early to get them before the bugs could kill em. They still proved to be some really nice smoke after all that:woohoo: 

So now we start over   We have 3 rooms, 2 are 3.5' x 3.5' x 6' "cabinets", while one room is 4.5' x 6.5' x 6'
 Each "cabinet" room has one sealed, air cooled HID fixture powered by a 600w digital ballast, and both "cabinets are side-by-side so that the HID fixtures are connected together with a vortex fan to pull fresh air through them. Also hanging with the HID fixtures are 6 3'T5HO floro-lamps with 6500K bulbs. The walls are double insulated and painted flat white. There is a raised floor (in each cabinet) with an access door that allows my 12gal rezevoir to sit beneath my plants. As the pics show, I have multiple 10gal rubbermaid totes sitting on the raised floor with 1gal nursery pots set into the lids, but high enough to allow the roots of the plants to reach down into a shallow rez created in the totes by putting drain lines in the sides about 1 inch above the bottom. As yu can see, the drain lines run down into the 12gal rez through an opening in the raised floor. Then the water is pumped up through the middle of the floor to a dispersion head that feeds each planter with a constant flow. My grow medium is coco coir over hydroton which works so well.:hubba: 
 Now for a few pics:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2011)

IMO the T5 in your set up are a waste of electricity. With them being at the same height as the HID the "light power" from them is not getting to the plants. With the T5 you need them to be as close as possible for the plants to get the light right. IMO running the T5 vertically on the walls would be a better way to use them and you would get more "light power" to the plants. 

But this is just my 1 cent sorry I'm broke and can't get of another cent right now


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

So now for the big room  This room sits on the opposite side of the central work-room in which we have our clone table with a 4' T5HO fixture.
 The bigger room is basically double the size of the 2 cabinets. We have 2 sealed, air-cooled HID fixtures hanging side-by-side with 4 4'T5HO 6500k and (4)2700k bulbs which are connected by homemade brackets to the 2 HID fixtures. The HID fixtures are powered by 2 Lumatek 600w digital ballasts, and like the cabinets, the HIDs are connected together with a vortex fan to pull air through them from the outside, back to the outside.
 This room is also double insulated and has reflective mylar on walls and ceiling, but I believe I like the flat white better. 
 On our last grow, we had a custom made flood table on which our plants sat, but that cut some of our verticle space and became cumbersome to work with. Soo, we removed the table and built a raised floor that was just high enough to get our 12gal rezevoir beneath, much like the 2 cabinets. And this time we are using the 10gal rubbermade totes with the planters in the lids, as we found with our experiment on the last grow, the totes work sooo well. As with the cabinets this setup is also hydro, with a pump pushing nuted water up to a dispersion head and out to each planter to give constant water to the coco coir over hydroton. (we found that this method works soo well and is easy to manage)
 Now for the picks: Yu will see that we already have our new clone girls set in this room. We had already taken cuttings to the cloner for the cabinets and then switched these girls over to flower b4 they can get any taller.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

No prob Ozzy. The reason the T5s are set like that is for early veg, we only run the T5 and pull them down to the girls, then switch to the HID when the girls get bigger


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2011)

IC that I'll bet works great then


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, especially when ya pop in several youngins that don't like to be blasted too soon with the HID. so far I've been pleased with the way it has worked. I actually wanted to mount them on the walls initially but found it worked better to mount them to the HIDs so that they can be right over the kids and stay just a few inches away.


----------



## izm.n.me (Jul 14, 2011)

So how much do you plan to yield on this grow?  Very nice setup, I'm a soil typo guy tho.....I'm waiting for'm to show me the sex and clear my cab n let my ladies get all the light they can take ....do u top r supercrop?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 14, 2011)

I am honestly not sure how much this grow will yeild as this is only the second run of this BlueberryPunch. The first produced just under a pound but it was soo wacked from problems that we encountered. 
 This grow we are going to do more of an SOG by starting out with more plants flipped at lower height. We actually do a variety of tricks to see what will work best for the given situation. We normally top them and do a bit of lower trimming to create bushes, but this time we only fimmed them to create 4-6 main colas that we are gonna let grow out without any interference. I did have to do some supercropping method on one of the plants as it is quite a bit ahead of the others.
 We actually got a late start on the girls pictured and they are bigger than we wanted to flip them at, that's because we had to wait to take cuttings b4 flipping. In a couple of weeks we will set the clones that we took, and we will do a more dense SOG in the 2 cabinets. We'll see how it goes, and I'll keep ya posted n pic'ed


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't think I was ever gonna get to update the grow as I kept forgetting to take my camera to the growlab. but here they are, between 5-6weeks into flower for the big girls *and man can yu smell the blueberries cooking* If all goes well to the end we should have some poundage of top shelf bud  Also have the new girls in their respective rooms-a-growin. Just switched these girls to flower this weekend. They are about 4-5 weeks from cutting. Also the pic of the kiddies snuggled up in the tote are the new comers to the party. These are "White Russian" from Serious Seeds. Had 10 seeds and all of'em popped and are growing as good as can be. Those will have to me matured and culled of males. If I had the room for it I would cross the Russians with the Blueberry Punch and see what kind of "Russian punch" I would get, but my partner doesn't want to do that. Now for the pics:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2011)

Great!!  Now I want a blueberry nug...I mean muffin.  LOL


----------



## happydaze (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice clean grow space. Sweet lookin goilz ya got there. l8trs.


-Happydaze


----------



## Sol (Aug 13, 2011)

Great work, i love the simplicity of the plumbing. How can you go wrong!? I would love to try this.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

I have talked to a few folk that want an effecient way to dry and cure their buds. I looked around on the internet and found some seriously expensive cabinets for drying herbs. I actually use one of my smaller grow rooms for drying as it works out that I have a couple weeks lag time between grows where one of the flowering rooms is open. I am able to hang my bud on strings and/or lay them on screens made for the purpose.  But I have also thought about making a cabinet that could be a free standing and self contained unit. If a person is handy with the tools, one could easily build a cabinet with some air holes in the bottom and a small exaust fan at the top, with hangers and/or screens in the middle. OR if you don't want to have to build the whole thing you could buy a second hand "wardrobe" and modify it. 
The first pic is obviously a wardrobe that could be modified by cutting some small holes in the bottom and then placing another false floor with holes over that to eliminate light but allow air flow. A small hole can be cut in the top to allow a small fan to remove the moist air from within the cabinet

The first pic is the wardrobe but the other 2 pics are actually  growroom design options for a room with the listed dimensions. The designs do not account for doors, windows, or ventilation. The blue lines represent 1 linear foot. The lines separating each room represent possible constructed walls or curtains meant for dividing the space and stopping light penetration to each area, and would obviously take up some space from the existing space. But since I don't yet know the materials to be used, I only represented it with a single line. Also not shown would be the ventilation for venting the HID lights as I am not sure of the locations of the external vents. The fixtures drawn represent "cooltubes" with reflector wings, and are labeled HPS. The fixtures in the veg room could either be T5fixtures or MH in cooltubes, as I noted on the drawing.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are some more pics of drying cabinets. The one with 420 on it is from 420magazine online that someone homemade. you can see it has the multiple screens, and is made with the fan and filter setup, and probably uses a humidity and/or temperature controller for turning on the fan. Nice setup 
The other pic is a homemade vegetable dryer from southeast Asia. not sure what the metal slide is for.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok so here's the update on the second Blueberry punch grow. We are at 6 weeks of flower and have a few more to go. The buds in the Blueberry room are plumping up nicely.  

I hate that we lost a few plants in this room because there were quite a few more buds in the process. We made a mistake of letting the plants get too tall(again) and then my partner messed up and didn't check on the plants regularly.

We found that the roots in our system had worked into the drain system and clogged the totes for some of the plants. Needless to say, those plants drowned and had to be pulled. We did save 6 out of 9. A lesson learned that says don't think you can just let the girls take care of themselves.

The 2 smaller rooms are doing quite well. We were able to switch them to flower while only about 12" tall, so they are growing well and should produce well. I am still not satisfied with my inability to keep them from stretching after the flip. I wanted to create an SOG withing the 2 cabinets.

They appeared to be doing that quite well and with a 600w HPS above them, and in a 3.5'x3.5' room, we got about 90k lumens, but then they have stretched to an almost unruley height.

I wonder if I will do better with this strain to grow fewer in a given space and do some serious LST to open them up then allow them to stretch out.

I also got some White Russians that are chomping at the bit to get into a room of their own. I think they are at 4weeks veg and should be sexxing soon, then it'll be time to yank the boys and clone the girls.:hubba: 

Working on a new flower room addition to the "lab". It will be 7'x12' when complete. This will be broken into 2 spaces for flowering at different schedules. If we can get it right, we will be able to have a serious harvest once a month, which should satisfy all the family kron-heads.  

Here's the pics: first is right side of Blueberry room; second is right cabinet that was started 2wks after blueberry room; third is the left side cab which was started 1wk after right cab; last pic is the left side of the Blueberry room where the leaf-bud anomoly lives


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

very nice hushpuppy, I see your using polyshield your your walls. I used that on my first grow and liked it...may implement it in my new flower room since I need to insulate it anyway. What's on the other side? Is the room studded out?


----------



## Sol (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice. So the last month or so is when to expect buds to fatten up?  That is one helluva light you have there, nice. Did you build that or is it bought?


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 28, 2011)

Really nice looking plants Hushpuppy.  Does scrog make a big diff. on weight?  Stay safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The first pic is the wardrobe but the other 2 pics are actually  growroom design options for a room with the listed dimensions. The designs do not account for doors, windows, or ventilation. The blue lines represent 1 linear foot. The lines separating each room represent possible constructed walls or curtains meant for dividing the space and stopping light penetration to each area, and would obviously take up some space from the existing space. But since I don't yet know the materials to be used, I only represented it with a single line. Also not shown would be the ventilation for venting the HID lights as I am not sure of the locations of the external vents. The fixtures drawn represent "cooltubes" with reflector wings, and are labeled HPS. The fixtures in the veg room could either be T5fixtures or MH in cooltubes, as I noted on the drawing.



I have to say that IMO, neither of these growroom plans have nearly  enough light for the vegging sections.  For example you are talking about a vegging space of 39  sq ft in one option and 32.5 sq ft in the other.  At best, 2 400W MH  are going to cover 24 sq ft.  The T5s are just a bit better as each 8 tube fixture is 40,000 lumens.  However, I believe that it is asking a little much of an 8 bulb T5 to spread light over 20 sq ft.  If you decide on T5s (which I think are preferable), I think that using 4 bulb fixtures and spreading them out a little would give you a lot better more even light spread.  

I'm not sure I see any benefit to having 2 separate flowering spaces?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys; Yeah Burner, the walls are studded and insulated. It is a free standing building that I converted into my grow lab byseparating the single space 8'x18' into 4 rooms. The "big" room I call the Blueberry room as that is the first plants that I started growing in that room. It is 6'x8', but after putting insulation on the walls and building everything, it got a bit smaller. That reflective insulation board works pretty good.

The light system that I have is just some different brand vented hood reflectors(one from Sunleaves, several Lumenaire hoods. I modified the hoods to mount individual T5 bulb/fixtures so that I can have several T5 bulbs for early veg without having to change out or move the reflector hoods. It actually works quite well. I start with the T5s then turn on metal halide bulbs in the hoods. Then when I switch to flower, I change all my bulbs to flower bulbs and HPS bulbs.

Hey PP, the screens that I have over all of my plants are really there for supporting the growth of the plants as they get taller. Its not for ScrOG. I would like to do a scrog but I can't get my partner to wrap his brain around the concept or the process.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Goddess; The 2 room layouts are actually for a friend that has the overall space and wanted some ideas for how to lay it out to have both a veg room and a flower room. 

You are right on the light coverage for the veg space. For security reasons my friend didn't want to supply too much info on his room except for the fact that it is far removed from his home, and he wants to be able to keep everything (supplies and such) within the room. So he wouldn't be able to fully utilize the veg space area specifically for plants. 

I generalized the layout explanation here as I discussed the particulars with him in a private message...It is good though that you pointed out the particulars for anyone else that would look at those plans


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2011)

So I just got back from the grow-lab and the Blueberry Punch. The girls are Rockin :yay:  I had to take some bud porn pics for everyone. My partner is about to come unglued because I looked at the trics and told him about 10 more days till harvest.:icon_smile: 

Have a look at these snow covered mountains   I should have held a soda can up to them for perspective


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a few more bud porn pics for yer viewing pleasure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2011)

So we have moved a little closer to firing up the new addition to the grow-lab. Had to set up some lights after getting it ready. went ahead and moved the White Russian babies into the new room. We will be taking cuttings from them real soon so that we can fill the new room up with White Russians and Blueberries :hubba:  Here's a few pics of the new room:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

The plants look fabulous, i can almost smell them. The new room is awesome as well. Congrats all around.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 5, 2011)

nice stuff gotta love anything blueberrry! mojo for the expansion


----------



## Parcero (Sep 6, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 6, 2011)

Very sexy buds!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2011)

So we are now flowering the new White Russian strain in the jungle room, which used to be the big room before the addition. I call it the "jungle room" because every time we put plants in there to flower, we let them get too big and they about take over the room. The last harvest that we took out was BBPunch and my partner screwwed them up. They were fat and growing beautifully until he overstressed them and caused them to hermie on us and seed themselves. I was so disappointed when I saw the buds had lost half their girth when they started seeding up.:hitchair: 

Well, hopefully we will get a better harvest out of these White Russians which are about 4.5 weeks into flowering:


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like your partner needs to smoke a little less before tending to the plants. ;P Nice budporn, though!


-nasty


----------



## BBFan (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great Hush.  Too difficult to get some shots without the hps on?  Can you adjust the white balance on your camera?  Really not doing justice to your talents.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't adjust the camera much. It's not a real high quality camera. It is one of them Cannon "get buys". Since the girls are in flower, HPS is the only light they get.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2011)

So I got tired of having to go to my partner's place to work in the gro-lab as it is a couple hours away. Was gonna start a grow with another friend but decided to do it by myself. Been working on my cabinets 2.5'x4'x7' with T5HO for veg and 2 250w HPS in each cab for flowering. I am gonna get the high intensity 35k lumen bulbs from HTGsupply for them. That will give me about 70,000lumens for flowering in each room. I am growing my first run with 2 BBPunch in one cab and 2 White Russian in the other cab, all from clones so no sexing to worry about at this point. Now for some pics:


----------



## Sol (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to hear it HP, growing 4 yourself willl eliminate all those differences of opinion tween' those involved, good stuff.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2011)

So the new cabinets are growing good. I am gettin ready to flip the White Russians over to flowering this week. I am hoping to get my other HPS light for my cab today so that I can set it up tomorrow and flip them. The other cabinet has Blueberry Punch in it that is still in low veg. I have been growing them slow as I don't have enough lighting in that cab for flowering yet.

I will have to wait to get more lights for that cab before I can use both for flowering. So I will just veg the BBP till the WR harvests then move the BBP over to the other cab for flowering. :icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent journal Hushpuppy. I'm sorry to hear about the hermies -- they were looking soooo nice too. I'm sure you will have a lot better luck on your own. You obviously know what you are doing. Looking real good -- green mojo to you!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

So I wanted to show this as I was looking over my pics and noticed the level of growth for these 2 plants after doing the Fim technique followed by a small amount of supercropping and tieing. The first pic is on 10-5 before doing anything to them. The next pic is 10-11 a few days after doing Fim and before supercrop. Pic 3 is 10-12 one day after supercrop. Pic 4 is on 10-13. Pic 5 is on 10-23 just 10 days later. The growth speaks for itself. The plants at this point are under 1 250w MH and 4 4'T5HO grow bulbs.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 31, 2011)

They look great hush. very nice :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

A friend asked me about the different training techniques so I drew up this terrible picture with a red marker so that it can be seenin the picture, to show exactly how to do the FIM technique. It looks kind of like a pic that Hamster Lewis put up a while back except that I tried to exagerate the top growth bulb (the meristem) so that you can see what I mean about feeling the bulb with the fingertips.  

The object here, for the FIM technique, is to feel the rounded growth "bulb" at the top of the meristem (which is the top main cola) between the tips of the forefinger and the thumb, and pinch out the material at and above the line that is drawn (in blue) through the top "bulb" of growth in the picture.  

By leaving approximately 1/3 of the bottom of the bulb, it will allow the bulb to regrow and at the same time force the top secondary branches to grow upwards to become top main colas as well.  

I am by no means an expert on this but I feel like I have mastered the "feel" of the technique and have used it with much success. And I hope that I can help others to master it as well as it is a very good technique for creating multiple top main colas, which become the best buds on the plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are some more pics from the grow-lab. first pic is a nice milfy BBp mom that we have run out of room to keep, so I built this light tent so that we can bloom her out. All the bulbs are T5HO. there are 2 8bulb 4' fixtures with mixed bulbs and then there are 6 2' single bulb fixtures that are fixed together.

the next pics are some White Russian bud porn for all the BUD Pornographers among us. :icon_smile: Sorry about the yellow color, I always forget to set my flash so that I get better color.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a pic here of my exaust fan with my engenious (some genius, I can't even spell it right,lol) room heat regulator. We have a challenge in the winter, as I am sure many of us have, but we had a problem of letting in cold winter air to exchange inside air and cool the lights but at the same time maintain proper room temperature. 

I came up with this box which has 2 adjustable vents made into it. One of the vents you can see on the side can be opened and closed with a little slide toggle on the face of it. this allows air that has been heated by the lights to be diverted back into the room. the second vent is inside the box between the outside wall and the inside of the box. This vent is controlled by the "L" shaped handle sticking out of the side of the box next to the facing vent. by adjusting this vent, we can slow down the air that is being pushed by the fan which causes it to divert back into the room.

By having 2 6" passive vents in the floor of the lab leading to the outside, we are able to pull cool air into the room where it meets air driven by osc fans that stir the cool and warm air together. from there it is drawn into the lights as needed. By adjusting the blend doors on the air regulator, we can set the temps within the room to stay within a given range. It isn't perfect but it works well on cold days.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks great hush  nice little setup you got to keep your temps right :aok:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Nov 1, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I got a pic here of my exaust fan with my engenious (some genius, I can't even spell it right,lol) room heat regulator. We have a challenge in the winter, as I am sure many of us have, but we had a problem of letting in cold winter air to exchange inside air and cool the lights but at the same time maintain proper room temperature.
> 
> I came up with this box which has 2 adjustable vents made into it. One of the vents you can see on the side can be opened and closed with a little slide toggle on the face of it. this allows air that has been heated by the lights to be diverted back into the room. the second vent is inside the box between the outside wall and the inside of the box. This vent is controlled by the "L" shaped handle sticking out of the side of the box next to the facing vent. by adjusting this vent, we can slow down the air that is being pushed by the fan which causes it to divert back into the room.
> 
> By having 2 6" passive vents in the floor of the lab leading to the outside, *we are able to pull cool air into the room where it meets air driven by osc fans that stir the cool and warm air together*. from there it is drawn into the lights as needed. By adjusting the blend doors on the air regulator, we can set the temps within the room to stay within a given range. It isn't perfect but it works well on cold days.


Be careful Hush, sounds like you're creating the perfect tornado!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 6, 2011)

So just a few pics of my stealth cabinets. First pic is of the White Russians from this morning. The other pic is the Blueberry Punch, also from this morning.  I am wondering if I should clean out some of the undergrowth around the bottom of the WR plants as they are 1 week into flowering cycle.

I am having an issue with the Blueberry Punch plants. They are 3weeks younger than the WRs. I have been seeing this yellowing at the newer growth that almost looks like a nitrogen deficiency but chemistry is good and ph is held at 5.8 constantly. I actually added some hydrated lime to the coco to help prevent any calmag issues. My temps have been between 55*f and 65*f with lights on 24/7. What do you think?


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet set up and nice lookin ladies, as for croping your WR"s, i use a simple rule of thumb when croping mine," if its in the way of a budsite i remove it".  as for your BBP's  and the yellow leaves looks like a nitro shortage but it could just be new growth that hasn't matured out yet, i know my berrybombs new growth comes up a bit yellow but mature's out green.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 9, 2011)

Good grows Simon 

Looks like it could be zinc/manganese/iron deficiency :confused2:?:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233

When I used coco I found that it stayed a bit too wet; I had to make sure to let the top inch dry a little between waterings. Maybe this is part of the issue?


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 9, 2011)

looking in closer i see your using clear tubing, just a suggestion but black tubing will help to keep the algae outa your tubes.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2011)

I actually use a constant watering system that turns on and waters for 15 min out of each hour. the rez has an air stone in it to keep the water very aerated. My partner's setup is the same and his runs constantly. We have had no problems with the constant watering as it stays very aerated. I am thinking it is either a micronute deficiency from the new nutes that I am using, or a result of deep temperature fluxuations, IDK. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I actually put duct tape on the tubing today to keep the algae from forming in them.


----------



## soil (Dec 1, 2011)

hey hush  

the one that looks light seems to me like it had a rough time gettin N for a minute but now its movin along ?

i definatly think that the lower temps could cause that ..... cause its got what i call slowed growth. 

i dont like the idea of the coco staying wet , but as you said it dont seem to be a prob.

what food are you using hush ? how much ?




soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

In my stealth cabinets I am using Nutrifield for coco 2 part with a couple additives from NF as well. One is called fullife and the other is hygrozyme. They seem to work well in the vegging phase but not real pleased with the bloom phase. I actually got another nute called TNT for adding to the bloom cycle. That seems to be working well enough. I started them out at 300ppm in 3gal water ph5.8. After a week I upped it to 550ppm, then after another week upped to 750ppm.

The White Russians have taken well to this regamine. I have to refill a couple gal with nutes to top up every 2 days. Then change out completely every 2 weeks with fresh water and nutes.

The problem with the Blueberry Punch is that I got them before I was ready for them so I tried to keep them in stasis by keeping them cold. I have had them as long as the WR so it has worked but caused my girls to become discolored. I also held their nutes at 300ppm for several weeks before bumping up to 800ppm 2 wks ago. I have finally recieved my hps light and will flip these two girls next week.


----------



## soil (Dec 3, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> In my stealth cabinets I am using Nutrifield for coco 2 part with a couple additives from NF as well. One is called fullife and the other is hygrozyme. They seem to work well in the vegging phase but not real pleased with the bloom phase. I actually got another nute called TNT for adding to the bloom cycle. That seems to be working well enough. I started them out at 300ppm in 3gal water ph5.8. After a week I upped it to 550ppm, then after another week upped to 750ppm.
> 
> The White Russians have taken well to this regamine. I have to refill a couple gal with nutes to top up every 2 days. Then change out completely every 2 weeks with fresh water and nutes.
> 
> The problem with the Blueberry Punch is that I got them before I was ready for them so I tried to keep them in stasis by keeping them cold. I have had them as long as the WR so it has worked but caused my girls to become discolored. I also held their nutes at 300ppm for several weeks before bumping up to 800ppm 2 wks ago. I have finally recieved my hps light and will flip these two girls next week.



ok it all makes sense now...... you know what your doin hush ... 

keep um green 






soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2011)

So I got my lights in and got the Blueberry punch groing well but decided that I would actually scrog them late. They are only about 18" high at the highest. I put some dog fence or hog wire some folks call it over them and did some supercropping as thes girls don't like to bend over much. I did some stage pics for yer viewing pleasure and for anyone interested in seeing how it works


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice work Hushpuppy.  Great looking plants.  Stay safe.


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to be MIA for soo long, but wanted to say hiya buddy. Room looks great as usual.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Sol thanks for stopping by  

So I have a few pics from the gro-lab that I took this weekend. We have some nice White Russian going now. Just harvested about 12 plants and got about 20 more due to harvest in about 3 weeks if all goes well.:farm: 

Also got some Blueberry Punch in the till getting ready to move to the flower room when the Russians leave. Here after the new year we will pop some Super Lemon Haze and some BuKu to replace the White russian as the customers aren't real thrilled with the WR. Anyhoo got some nice bud porn for anyone interested. :icon_smile: 

The last pic is the Blueberry mother that we decommissioned


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

Alas, my BBP scrog is no more. I noticed that they had stopped growing and were just sitting there. I pulled the plants out of the totes and found fungus gnats had destroyed the roots on them, so rather than trying to save them and lose a lot of time in the process, I decided to yank them to make room for the new girls that I will set this weekend. I would have posted pics but didn't have my camera when I went to the cabinets. :cry: But tomorrow is another year and I will get some new girls going soon.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh well 

Better luck next time


----------



## BBFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the fungas gnats Hush.  Talk about starting fresh for the new year.
I hope the rest of the new year is great!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Alas, my BBP scrog is no more. I noticed that they had stopped growing and were just sitting there. I pulled the plants out of the totes and found fungus gnats had destroyed the roots on them, so rather than trying to save them and lose a lot of time in the process, I decided to yank them to make room for the new girls that I will set this weekend. I would have posted pics but didn't have my camera when I went to the cabinets. :cry: But tomorrow is another year and I will get some new girls going soon.



Oh, so sorry, what a big disappointment. Green, no gnat, mojo for the new grow in the new year.  That is a big drag Hushpuppy, sorry.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't complain too much as I did go to my partners gro-lab and did a nice harvest of the WR and BBP that we had there. We ended up with about a pound of dried bud each. I posted this pic in the harvest section but I will showe it here as it came from the girls in the preharvest orenge light. :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

:hubba: Enjoy Hush, thats a great pull for you two. :cool2: It's so nice to be able to sit on some choice w/o having to look for any...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mmmmmmm delicious looking bounty!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2012)

So my partner decided that we should do some more renovations on the lab as the veg cabinets get real good ventilation and the "jungle" flower room doesn't get as good of ventilation. So we decided to switch the two rooms and then make the flower cabinets one big room. The problem is that the doors to the cabinets were always in the way whenever we had to work in there.  

Solution: open up the cabinets, move the wall out, and make them bigger. Then put sliding "pocket" doors on the face to allow full access without doors getting in the way. :hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 16, 2012)

Fun stuff. I'm not sure it ever ends, at this point.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2012)

So here's a few pics of the latest blueberries to be picked


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 7, 2012)

So I haven't updated this journal in awhile as I have been more focused on my stealth grow. But the "Grow-Lab" is still up and running like a clock, producing ever nicer buddage with every grow. :icon_smile:  

I don't run this one as much as my partner does now but I still have an integral part in its "growth". Much to my sadness, we have stopped running the famed and loved Blueberry Punch and are moving on to new strains. The latest strain that is working right now is Pineapple Chunk. It is proving to be a strong grower with Sativa dominant qualities but some nice buds that are about the size of the old "pineapple grenade". Unlike the grenade, the "Chunk" won't blow you away. Really nice clear heady high.  Here are a few pics:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 15, 2012)

That's some of the dumbest spam ever. The grammer is pathetic...


----------



## Iams (Sep 26, 2012)

I know I am responding to a older post. 

The veg dryer in post 14 by hushpuppy is good for lower humidity places. The metal slide is for collecting heat/ uv and heat flows up the slide thru the slot in the box below the racks. This causes a warm thermal up draft for drying the veges.

It is more effictive if built in a slide/box form with plexiglass over the slide with an opening at the bottom and connected directly to the slot below the racks. If slide under plexi is painted black and set into the correct position to the sun, it will create a drying effect that will allow it to compete with Excaliber and other high grade eletric food dryers.

Vegetables sliced uniformly will dry out in 12-18 hours without the use of electricity.

Used for buds, I would imagine it would be like using a food dryer/ dehydrator and not be as good a curing.

I have built one a few years ago but due to humid location (s.e. usa) found it worked well on garden herbs and other very light material but would not crisp up veges that had a high moisture content.( tomatos, squash...ect)

Sorry again to bring up an older thread but that box/ dehydrator is used in places where electricity is not an option for helping with food storage and sunlight is plentiful. (and I like to give and recieve answers to questions )


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, and you are correct on that. I ended up not using the heating part at all as I found that I just didn't need it. I use instead packets of commercial dessicant to dry out the humid air that is coming into my cabinet and it works great. I can control how fast or slow they dry by adjusting the on/off cycle of the exaust fan on top of the cabinet. It took a little figuring to get the cycles down for the different amounts of bud in the cab but I got a good schedule for it now


----------



## Hitman2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I didn't think I was ever gonna get to update the grow as I kept forgetting to take my camera to the growlab. but here they are, between 5-6weeks into flower for the big girls *and man can yu smell the blueberries cooking* If all goes well to the end we should have some poundage of top shelf bud  Also have the new girls in their respective rooms-a-growin. Just switched these girls to flower this weekend. They are about 4-5 weeks from cutting. Also the pic of the kiddies snuggled up in the tote are the new comers to the party. These are "White Russian" from Serious Seeds. Had 10 seeds and all of'em popped and are growing as good as can be. Those will have to me matured and culled of males. If I had the room for it I would cross the Russians with the Blueberry Punch and see what kind of "Russian punch" I would get, but my partner doesn't want to do that. Now for the pics:


 now that looks LILLY SAVAGE i like how she tasting


----------



## bluntz561 (Jun 15, 2014)

nice set up and beautiful plants man.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome grow journal! I really enjoyed reading it and following along. I was curious tho, you said this medium was coco with hydroton, but yet its in the totes as if it were an areoponics type system? Forgive me for coming across noob, but I really like your set up, and was curious, what exact type of hydro method is this called? From what i've read, you have hydroton mixed coco coir in buckets, and then at the bottom have misters for the roots?  Or is it just a bucket sitting above a reservoir under an air stone? Or is this a Drip system that is just simply in coco and hydroton, and in totes with its own resivoir? If so, very interesting... My drip systems, I usually have in a big tub and just have em drip in buckets filled with hydroton, all using one great big rez. Never seen it like this, I LIKE IT!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 16, 2014)

awesome set up!!! is that a double scrogg screen i see? looks interesting, how does that work compaired to a single screen scrogg? great lookin buds there too, i just got myself a tent and im already seeing the difference, its amazing. i doubt ill do a scrogg again, well at least not a multi plant per screen scrogg, maybe single screen per plant. id love to know more about that double screen set up, seems like it adds way more support helps achieve a larger, more even spread.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Man some of you guys really get into it %100 per cent that is cool i no it's worth the efeort,those and the srt up is one i will never forget it is the bomb my hats off to you all 888


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 18, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> A friend asked me about the different training techniques so I drew up this terrible picture with a red marker so that it can be seenin the picture, to show exactly how to do the FIM technique. It looks kind of like a pic that Hamster Lewis put up a while back except that I tried to exagerate the top growth bulb (the meristem) so that you can see what I mean about feeling the bulb with the fingertips.
> 
> The object here, for the FIM technique, is to feel the rounded growth "bulb" at the top of the meristem (which is the top main cola) between the tips of the forefinger and the thumb, and pinch out the material at and above the line that is drawn (in blue) through the top "bulb" of growth in the picture.
> 
> ...


 
Been doing this for 5 years now and LOVE this tech.! 2 to 4 new tops at every pinch, fim. do indoor and out. AMAZING how fat a plant can get by doing this every couple weeks on a long outdoor grow. A penny doubled everyday for 1 month will make u a multi millionare. fim works great, not talked about much though. i like the drawing. i pinch at center of bulb. avg. 3 new tops ea. pinch..


----------



## SHOT (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm in love with your pricision and perfection in your work hushpuppy!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2016)

Lol, thanks. It really is a passion for me. If I was in a legal state, I would be running a full time commercial grow. All I can do now is my small indoor garden.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 29, 2016)

Hahahhaahahahaa. I wish that too but i dont have that experience tun take care of more than 10 plants hahahaha. The bad thing in an illegal state is with finding the right materials and things that could be used :/ i'm in an illegal state too


----------

